# atheris ceratophora pics by brian petrie



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

cheers brian


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

absolutely stunning Mark/Brian


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes very nice guys..


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

nice pics!! and a beautiful snake!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Simply AWESOME!!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Having an interest in photography I’m keen to drop on an Atheris ceratophora, I have to say these are in my opinion are the most photogenic species of snake.

Gorgeous snake guys!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Having an interest in photography I’m keen to drop on an Atheris ceratophora, I have to say these are in my opinion are the most photogenic species of snake.
> 
> ...


if your ever in the area you can pop in if you like


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Will do Mark, I would like to take a few photographs.

Dave


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: You LUCKY LUCKY man


----------



## snakemansam (Mar 28, 2009)

That is lush nice one mate :2thumb:


----------

